# Jose's 20L



## jose12 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey thought I'd share my tank With you guys.

The tanks been running since January 31'st









(Excuse the bad picture quality, my cam sucks) 

Lighting:

I'm currently using a Nova extreme T5HO 2x24w In my display It's not much but I'm Stocking my tank mostly with softies. My plans are to upgrade to a Retro fit or something with 4x24w.

In the fuge I have some PC's

Refugium:

The Refugium is a Custom 20L acrylic tank that i bought recently from a friend. I'm not using a skimmer at the moment but I plan on buying one so that would be in the first chamber, In my fuge area I have some macro's like caulerpa and mangrove's, also it has lots of hermits,snails a tiger pistol shrimp,urchins and a decorator crab. mostly came with the fuge. and in the third chamber I have my return pump. 

























Display:

In my display I currently have 20 pounds of LS and 15-20 pounds of LR. for circulation I have a 200 gph powerhead. 

CUC:

10x hermits( scarlet, blue, red)
6x ceriths snails
4x nassarius
1x emerald crab
1x Tiny porcelain(hiker)
?x brittle (hikers)
1x Turbo snail

Corals:

Various zoos and palys
orange florida ricordea
encrusting gorgonian or anthelia (not sure)
Candy cane coral

Fish:

Bicolor blenny 

Pics:


































































I have 2 anemones in my refugium that the guy that I bought the fuge gave me. I was going to give them to a LFS but none of them take them. idk what to do with them. any sugestions?


So I hope u like the tank. and I hope u guys let me know what u think.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

how many wats is the PC lighting in the sump?


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

That would be anthelia. Very nice set up by the way. Just watch your caulerpa, that stuff can be a pain.


----------



## jose12 (Jan 1, 2008)

the pc's are 2x 24w I think. 

Thnx CR yes I would like to change the caulerpa for chaeto Im trying to find some.


----------



## jose12 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

nice looking tank, are the corals in the refugium doing ok - will they affect the water?

if you cant get rid of them and they are dying i would leave them in there


----------



## jose12 (Jan 1, 2008)

I have them in there because they were given to me by the guy that solg me the fuge. They are mostly the same and they are big pieces so I have them there. I don't think they affect the water at all. The anemones on other hand I want to ged rid of.


----------



## jose12 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm getting tired of my return pump and powerhead. I was thinking on buying new ones, for the return pump i was thinking a MAG7? and a koralia 2 

what do you guys think?


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

what size is your overflow box?(as in gallons per hour)


----------



## jose12 (Jan 1, 2008)

I really don't know It was custom made bu a friend. 
but it shoots a lot.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

ok. because you dont want to buy a pump that will put too much or too less water into your display


----------



## jose12 (Jan 1, 2008)

hmm yeah you are right. I got to find out. 

Pic's:


----------



## jose12 (Jan 1, 2008)

So I'm ordering the koralia next week, but im not sure what to do about the pump. I'm going to re-do the plumbing for some safety reasons So tomorow im going to buy some stuff to start.


----------



## jose12 (Jan 1, 2008)

I lost my Bicolor blenny He's been missing for a couple of days now. Yesterday I looked all over the tank and didn't find it, I think he jumped or something  I hope he's hiding in a rock or something that little dood is awesome.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

testyour water parameters to make sure everything is ok, and search allover and around your tank AND sump because alot of fish can get sucked into the sump


----------



## jose12 (Jan 1, 2008)

I tested it a couple of days ago and I saw some ammonia but I think it was because when I installed the refugium it started a small cycle. 
but I did a water change and everything is ok. 

I checked everywhere I even moved the rocks he isn't there


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

he might have gone into your sump and gotten eaten by the anemones or your decorator crab


----------



## jose12 (Jan 1, 2008)

yeah your right  

I'm getting rid of the nems tomorrow I thought they guy would finish his tank already but he hasn't so I'm taking them back from where they came. 

I'm upgrading a lot of stuff in my tank. Canopy a new overflow box,buying a new pump and PH.


----------



## jose12 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm downgrading the hermit population in my tank. I'm leaving just the small ones preferably the red legged ones. I think I'm leaving like 4-5 of them.


----------



## jose12 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm ordering later the pump and a koralia 2 

the pump is a Quiet one 2200, also I'm doing the plumbing it's going to be 1".


----------



## jose12 (Jan 1, 2008)

Update!

I ordered the pump and the koralia 2 on Monday  I also started the plumbing bought a 1" PVC pipe and 2 ball valves etc. 

Pics!




























FTS:










oh! and the nems are not there anymore


----------



## jose12 (Jan 1, 2008)

No comments? haha


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

I think it looks good. I am trying to get into SW but it is just I like the planted look better (or it could be I can't afford good SW stuff lol.) But keep up the good work. I have a 3 gallon SW and it is going strong after 4 months.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

looks good, but there isnt much in the display. try to jazz it up, maybe some more corals, and maybe another fish


----------



## jose12 (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah it needs more stuff  but I'm going on a trip to florida on may and I want to leave it as simple as possible because I can't look after it. my grand parents will be in charge.


----------

